# New a4000i from Japan



## 3wheeler (Sep 28, 2011)

Just the thing to get around those Tokyo streets. I would like to see at least 80K/Hr. Even though the speed limit is 50 K/Hr in the city. No one goes that slow in Nagoya. BTW any more info on the hub motor would be appreciated. I'm looking to convert my Yamaha Majesty 250 to electric. I have 48V LiFePO4 pack and Alltrax PMDC Controller. Looking for 5000W - 80 K/Hr on 12 - 14 inch rims.


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

3wheeler said:


> Just the thing to get around those Tokyo streets. I would like to see at least 80K/Hr. Even though the speed limit is 50 K/Hr in the city. No one goes that slow in Nagoya. BTW any more info on the hub motor would be appreciated. I'm looking to convert my Yamaha Majesty 250 to electric. I have 48V LiFePO4 pack and Alltrax PMDC Controller. Looking for 5000W - 80 K/Hr on 12 - 14 inch rims.


3wheeler,

To my knowledge, they don't sell motors to the general public. It's been a headache trying to get parts in Japan. Where did you buy/get your parts? I tried to find an EV club in Fukuoka. No luck. Are there any clubs in Nagoya?

For hub motors, I would check in with Major or Frodus on this forum. Also, the Endless Sphere Forum has a lot of info and users of hub motors. 

Keep it Clean and Green
Richie


----------



## 3wheeler (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Richie,

I get most of my parts online, either e-bay or from places like "Electric Motorsports dot com". 

There used to be an EV club in Nagoya, but I think it dissolved. Not too many Japanese like to ( or have the time to ) tinker you know. Although I've read somewhere people like to mod their Pririus.

I'll keep looking for a good hub motor. Most of the stuff I see comes from China and so it's a crap shoot. If you have time check out my trike video on youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiS4F9sAF0I

Michel


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

3wheeler said:


> Thanks for the reply Richie,
> 
> I get most of my parts online, either e-bay or from places like "Electric Motorsports dot com".
> 
> ...


Michel,


I mailed my friend at Terra Motors about the hub motor . He said he will ask his boss for me. So, please wait, I will give you info as I get it.

I like your trike. Maybe you can get away with the width. The lenth, you might have to split you pack to shorten the nose but try to register it as-is. The outer cities seem to be way less strict then Tokyo. What brand of lipos did you use? 

I'm in Kyushu. Most of the clubs are closer to your end near Tokyo. The EV Club of Japan is the biggest. They have a major event in October. Maybe you can join. Here is their link. 
http://www.jevc.gr.jp/?p=4593

I will build an e-motorcycle for moto3 racing. Its very hard to get an Honda rs 125r frame. I found a reasonably priced frame a few days ago but the bike was sold the same day my wife called.lol If you have time or friends, can you check around for a Honda rs125r 2004 ~ cheap frame in your area.

Enjoy Obon!

Keep it Clean and Green
Richie


----------

